# Gratuït / D'arròs



## TraductoraPobleSec

Companys, molt bones 

La traducció que em té ocupada actualment és un text escrit per una dama victoriana: he de dir que, en un hotel, els van servir un vi _gratuïtament_. Aquest adverbi a mi no m'acaba de sonar bé en boca d'una tal dama. Així, hi he posat: "ens van servir vi rosat sense *haver-lo de pagar*" .

Així mateix, entre el diccionari de sinònims i el de l'Enciclopèdia, he descobert la locució _d'arròs_, que vol dir gratuïtament (i jo que mai no l'havia sentida... ) La coneixeu? Us sona informal, neutra? Trobeu que encaixa en el context que us dic?

Merci


----------



## Namarne

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> La coneixeu? Us sona informal, neutra? Trobeu que encaixa en el context que us dic?


Hola, Montse.  
Jo no coneixia aquesta expressió. Com a sonar, no em sona pas neutra, sinó més aviat informal, familiar. 
Essent una dama tan victoriana, no li escauria quelcom com ara: _ens van servir vi rosat gentilesa de l'establiment_? (o _del restaurant_, _del propietari_...) 
Una abraçada, 
J


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Jo vaig pensar en "per compte de", però no sé si és un castellanisme. 

Per l´altra vaig cercar per l´internet i només vaig trobar coses parlant del cereal.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

M'agrada això de gentilesa, Namarne, però hauré de retocar la frase, perquè, ara com ara tinc: 

*aquest establiment* era d’una tal categoria, que ens va servir vi rosat sense haver-lo de pagar


----------



## Anna_Barcelona

Això de "d'arròs" m'encanta, és súper nostrat! No sé si els lectors ho acabarien d'entendre, però. I si jugues amb el verb "convidar"? "El restaurant / La casa ens va convidar a vi rosat".


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Què et sembla: *aquest establiment* era d’una tal categoria, que ens va servir vi rosat de cortesia.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

M'agrada molt això de "gentilesa de". Potser si hi poses "gentilesa *de la casa*", que crec que és una fórmula molt corrent, no cal que modifiquis la frase.

Molt curiós això de "d'arròs", no ho havia sentit mai. I només per afegir-hi una altra idea, també hi ha "*de franc*".

Salut!


----------



## Guybrush_11

Personalment m'agrada mes la construccio amb "gentilesa de", "per cortesia" o "convidar" en lloc de "de franc" o "d'arros" (tampoc l'havia sentit mai). Ja que. al meu criteri, les dos ultimes donen la sensacio de que es mes important el fet de no tindre que pagar que no el fet de que siga un regal, i en el cas d'una dama victoriana supose que valora mes el detall que ha tingut l'establiment.


----------

